
Telize is shutting down - DiabloD3
http://www.cambus.net/adventures-in-running-a-free-public-api/
======
whitehat2k9
This was the impetus to develop my own self-hosted GeoIP server:
[https://github.com/kz26/balise](https://github.com/kz26/balise)

It seems that self-hosting is the way to go - there's simply no incentive to
run a free public API due to freeloaders and the potential for abuse. Even if
you charge for it I would be surprised if any significant amount of money was
made.

